# This was a great week 51 schwinn phantom and 38 shelby AIrflow?



## npence (Jul 24, 2010)

This has been one lucky week for me First I got a 51 schwinn Phantom off ebay and drove and picked it up on monday. On my way back home had to take a detour and missed my road and went though a small town in Indiana. Just happen to look over and seen a Monark super cruiser in the window of a bike shop. so I decided to stop and take a look at what else they had in the shop and that is when the owner showed me a 38 shelby airflow that he just picked up. so I went back today with some of the bikes I wanted to get rid of. and did some trading and come home with this. My wife was happy that I came Home with less bikes then I left with. so it was a win win.   






[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice Shelby! Are you sure that is a Phantom ? Looks like a very cool biek shop. What is the name of it and which town was it located in ?


----------



## bctroyer@urhere (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice. I'm in Indiana and I'm not familiar wih that shop. I would like to know where it is also.


----------



## npence (Jul 25, 2010)

53Phantom what kind of bike do you think the phantom is I know it has the wrong tank but Im probably going to make it into a B6 any way. because the cost of Phantom parts are a little high for me.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, The more I look at it, I do think that it was a Phantom at one time but, the paint scheme is wrong, the rear fender appears to be wrong, and of course the tank is wrong. rear rack is off of soemthing else too. It looks like a parts bike to me. Maybe a mixture of Phantom and B6 parts. It would be just as expensive to convert to a B6 as it would a Phantom if accuaracy is your goal. I think you have more of a start for a Phantom adn that is the direction I woudl go.  I dont know what you paid but, I except it would part-out for $400.00 or more as-is.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 25, 2010)

i've seen that color scheme on a phantom


----------



## npence (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes the bike has been repainted I figure a B6 would be cheaper to build because I wouldnt have nearly the chrome work I would have to make it a Phantom and I do all the painting myself when I restore a bike. I can sell the seat off the bike to get a B6 style seat. and sell the rear rack  did the b6 use a 4 hole rear rack or something else. but as you see I have alot of project so parting this out isnt out of question either.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 29, 2010)

npence said:


> Yes the bike has been repainted I figure a B6 would be cheaper to build because I wouldnt have nearly the chrome work I would have to make it a Phantom and I do all the painting myself when I restore a bike. I can sell the seat off the bike to get a B6 style seat. and sell the rear rack  did the b6 use a 4 hole rear rack or something else. but as you see I have alot of project so parting this out isnt out of question either.




If you were going to restore this & repaint the tank -- I will trade or buy the original red painted tank from you -- I have a bike in that color missing the tank -- let me know -- ALSO -- The Phantom 4 hole rack was a deluxe option on the B-6 models even up to the early middleweights in the mid 50's & straight bar Panthers, Hornets, etc. of the period -- but if you wanted to go another way -- you could also use a 6 or a nine hole depending on the look you were after -- good luck on the project


----------

